# Where to find snails?



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

It seems like I've looked all over Google and its suprisingly hard for me to find a snail dealer. I have found a few on azgardens but they require a minimum order of $35, I think. What other dealers are there?


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

What kind of snails?


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Ramshorn, Nerite, etc. Freshwater snails.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow. Nevermind. I completely forgot about Aquabid and eBay.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

We have the olive nerites and the red ramshorn
shipping is $8.00 anywhere in the US.
wilma


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah I was going to suggest aquabid. It is normally better to by from a home-aquarium breeder then a big business breeder place. They are normally stronger and normally better color.


----------

